# איך אומרים "ראש גדול" באנגלית/אמריקאית ?



## דוד אבן חן (30/1/08)

איך אומרים "ראש גדול" באנגלית/אמריקאית ? 
תודה.


----------



## Ani15 (30/1/08)

proactive


----------



## טיפ_טיפ (30/1/08)

../images/Emo45.gif


----------



## John the Savage (30/1/08)

טוב שבאת, אני כבר עמדתי לכתוב 
Macrocephalus ...


----------



## א גרויסע מציאע (30/1/08)

ובהזדמות זאת, עוד המון...


----------



## פרופסור מקס (30/1/08)

לא מדויק בעליל 
פרואקטיב הוא מישהו שנוקט צעדים מראש מול אתגרים או קשיים עתידיים. אין פה את הענין של לקיחת אחריות, אופקים רחבים וכיו"ב. ייתכן אף שמישהו יקטין ראש כחלק מהיותו פרואקטיב...


----------



## mike76tlv (30/1/08)

מה דעתכם על Thinking outside the box ?


----------



## מיסיס G (30/1/08)

שלילי בזנ"ט !


----------



## האיש הקטן מהרחוב (30/1/08)

שפה משקפת תרבות ואופני חשיבה


----------



## פרופסור מקס (30/1/08)

שזה, כידועCzech hedgehog negative!


----------



## mike76tlv (30/1/08)

נו שוין. נישאר עם Big Headed  http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=big+headed


----------



## sirpad (30/1/08)

היילי אינגייג'ד 
יעני מגלה מחוייבות גדולה לעבודה שלו למשל, אם הוא ראש גדול בעבודה. זה בכל מקרה מעביר את המסר לדעתי בצורה המתאימה ביותר.


----------



## lamah (30/1/08)

ראש קטן זה 
tunnel vision אז ההיפך מזה.


----------



## mike76tlv (30/1/08)

Bridge Vision ?


----------



## ranshe (31/1/08)

בשיריונאית: battery vision (תעלה-סוללה) ../images/Emo3.gif 
dike, rampart, embankment, earthwork, embarkment, groyne, levee, mound, pile, breastwork


----------



## iris mom of two (31/1/08)

open minded 
שזה לא ממש אבל זה הכי קרוב שאני מצליחה לחשוב עליו.


----------



## סלסרו (31/1/08)

זה בכלל ביטוי שמיש בעברית? 
לא זכור לי שאי פעם שמעתי מישו משתמש בו.  זה גם לא מצלצל אצלי ("הוא ראש גדול"??)


----------



## Ricca (31/1/08)

לגמרי.. למרות שראש קטן יותר שמיש.


----------



## airdene (31/1/08)

../images/Emo5.gif צודק, הביטוי והתגלמויותיו ז"ל 
נקברו קבורת חמור. הטרנד השליט בישראל הוא - למקטין הראש אין ממה לחשוש. ועל התודה העקיפה לברק וחבר מודדי 'הסבירות' ו'המידתיות'.


----------



## sirpad (31/1/08)

אבי תמיד נהג לומר לי 
למה אתה תמיד חייב להיות ראש גדול? זה לרוב בא אחרי שנסיתי לעשות משהו שלא היה בתחום האחריות שלי, ולא ממש צלח לי. או אם הסתבכתי בביצפר כי חשבתי שהמורה היה לא בסדר עם תלמיד אחר.


----------



## מיסיס G (31/1/08)

גן , גם אמא שלי היתה אומרת ראש גדול 
אבל מצד שני - " חבר'מן " היא מילה מאוד מאוד שמישה בלקסיקון שלה .


----------



## דוד אבן חן (31/1/08)

תודה 
תשובה חד משמעית, לא קיבלתי כמובן אבל אני חושב שאני אצליח להעביר את המסר עם שילוב של כמה מושגים. בתאית, כמובן שהביטוי לא קיים וגם לא ביטויים מקבילים.. ולסלסרו, בטח שהביטוי קיים בישראל ואאל"ט הוא בשימוש נרחב בדרגים הנמוכים בצבא ובחברות פרטיות.


----------



## חלב מוקצף (31/1/08)

BGH = Big Giant Head  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3rd_Rock_from_the_Sun


----------



## פרופסור מקס (31/1/08)

BGH זה לא ההורמון שדוחפים לפרות?


----------

